# Squirrel Tree



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

So I went out into my backyard and the squirrels were back... this time they multiplied. This is some sort of super squirrel tree. There was nine on this freakin' tree!! NINE!!!

I dropped one with a head shot using a 7/16 hex nut. I'm really liking the nex nuts lately.

View attachment 47585


View attachment 47584


Slingshot: Hathcock Target Sniper

Bands: 25mm - 20mm Double TBG cut @ 8.5''

Ammo: 7/16 Hex Nut

Distance: 25-ish Ft

Pouch: Rayshot SuperSure

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

They are the chickens of the trees. Good shooting.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

... and another. Hopefully I can really decrease the squirrel population in my area.

We are clearly over run. Again 7/16 hex nut.

View attachment 47586


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

You are truly blessed with tree rats! Be sure to put out a few little balls of suet every few days to keep the little buggers (and all their friends and relatives) coming back!

I haven't researched this, but you might be able to find some kind of squirrel fertility drug to put in the suet balls and keep your targets abundant.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Lacumo said:


> You are truly blessed with tree rats! Be sure to put out a few little balls of suet every few days to keep the little buggers (and all their friends and relatives) coming back!
> 
> I haven't researched this, but you might be able to find some kind of squirrel fertility drug to put in the suet balls and keep your targets abundant.


...wouldn't that be baiting? I know some are for, & others against. As with the fertility drugs, just remember that you're eating them as well...


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Lacumo said:
> 
> 
> > You are truly blessed with tree rats! Be sure to put out a few little balls of suet every few days to keep the little buggers (and all their friends and relatives) coming back!
> ...


Yes it would be baiting. It's illegal where I live for squirrel.

Also...



Lacumo said:


> You are truly blessed with tree rats! Be sure to put out a few little balls of suet every few days to keep the little buggers (and all their friends and relatives) coming back!
> 
> I haven't researched this, but you might be able to find some kind of squirrel fertility drug to put in the suet balls and keep your targets abundant.


Keep them coming back??? I'm trying to decrease the infestation!!


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Lacumo said:


> You are truly blessed with tree rats! Be sure to put out a few little balls of suet every few days to keep the little buggers (and all their friends and relatives) coming back!
> 
> I haven't researched this, but you might be able to find some kind of squirrel fertility drug to put in the suet balls and keep your targets abundant.


Can't really understand the [ apparently obsessive] hatred of squirrels that some on the forum seem to have. You may have a good reason, of course but, unless squirrels are damaging your property, I can't imagine what it is. I'm not against hunting for food but I can't help thinking that in some cases its a rather pathetic excuse for " I just wanna kill something, duh ". If that,s the case, fella , I feel sorry for your brain ! :screwy:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

HarryBee said:


> Lacumo said:
> 
> 
> > You are truly blessed with tree rats! Be sure to put out a few little balls of suet every few days to keep the little buggers (and all their friends and relatives) coming back!
> ...


I have no idea what you are talking about???? Who hates squirrels?


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

HarryBee said:


> Lacumo said:
> 
> 
> > You are truly blessed with tree rats! Be sure to put out a few little balls of suet every few days to keep the little buggers (and all their friends and relatives) coming back!
> ...


Some people just don't understand how destructive squirrels really are.

I love them - honestly.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh and I forgot to say I really enjoy killing and eating squirrels, do you feel sorry for my brain?


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

HarryBee said:


> Lacumo said:
> 
> 
> > You are truly blessed with tree rats! Be sure to put out a few little balls of suet every few days to keep the little buggers (and all their friends and relatives) coming back!
> ...


Who said they hate squirrels??? :screwy: I love them, they are just destructive, we have also created an environment where they don't have any natural predators and thrive in urbanized areas.

I eat all my game, and as of late, I have started keeping their pelts as well. Their fur is awesome tough.

Please don't question my motives without educating yourself. Go back and look at any of my posts, I have always encouraged the taking and eating of game.

Let's go through some of my posts on the forum:

"He is now in the freezer."

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27981-squirrel/

"2) You must cook the game, and share the recipe."

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28014-hunting-badges/

Squirrel skinned and prepped

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28005-gray-squirrel-hunt-video-again/

"but lately I have been wishing to make a stew"

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27846-squirrel-success-video/

My wife recipe for the goose stew we made:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26920-my-canada-goose-success/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27669-recipe-goose-n-guinness-stew/

Squirrel Stew I made

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26790-squirrel-the-stew/

Even my wife dresses my game:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27623-a-goose-mrs-moniker-and-some-big-breasts/

Recipe for roast goose:

"we both felt the goose would work well as a roast"

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27589-another-canada-goose-success/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27634-recipe-roast-canada-goose/

"1 more to go before I can get this stew going!"

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26755-another-squirrel-success/

"I already skinned him and cut him up into portions"

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25795-my-rabbit-success/

"Just got it this morning, so in the freezer she went... "

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26527-my-duck-success/

And now for today's game:

View attachment 47605


View attachment 47606


If you're going to make inferences, at least have some evidence to back them. Oh wait, you have none.

Respectfully,

Clever Moniker


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

You lucky begger...

We hunt for ages to find a squirrel round here!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

HarryBee said:


> Lacumo said:
> 
> 
> > You are truly blessed with tree rats! Be sure to put out a few little balls of suet every few days to keep the little buggers (and all their friends and relatives) coming back!
> ...


You have to be careful about the statements you make about people personally without knowledge of their motives... We are VERY passionate about the ethical dispatching of game and using everything we can from an animal. We don't hunt out of hatred, we hunt for food. Perhaps next time think before you type, or at least do a little bit of research.


----------



## Ravensbull (Apr 12, 2013)

You guys are absolutely blessed to have so many squirrels! It's strange how they are so wild about the heli-seeds on that tree... Around here we consider the black phase ones as good taxidermy specimens as they are pretty rare. It's actually a recessive gene that makes them black. Good shootin' with those hex nuts too! They'll make an excellent meal regardless how you prepare them!


----------



## Ravensbull (Apr 12, 2013)

Here is a great place for recipes: Backwoodsbound.com


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

HarryBee said:


> Lacumo said:
> 
> 
> > You are truly blessed with tree rats! Be sure to put out a few little balls of suet every few days to keep the little buggers (and all their friends and relatives) coming back!
> ...


If you conclude that I hate squirrels because I find humor in somebody else having a tree in their back yard inhabited by squirrels, your mind is the one that needs for people to be sorry for it. If you ever develop the capability to handle it, you really should try to rise to the level of logical and rational thinking some day. If you ever aspire to that level, you might want to see if you can also develop the capability of not jumping to unwarranted conclusions based on your own irrational and unwarranted assumptions.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Ravensbull said:


> You guys are absolutely blessed to have so many squirrels! It's strange how they are so wild about the heli-seeds on that tree... Around here we consider the black phase ones as good taxidermy specimens as they are pretty rare. It's actually a recessive gene that makes them black. Good shootin' with those hex nuts too! They'll make an excellent meal regardless how you prepare them!


Listen, I don't know what it is... but they are CRAZY for those seeds. I was actually thinking about getting a black one done by the taxidermist, do I have to bring him in whole, or just the pelt?



Lacumo said:


> HarryBee said:
> 
> 
> > Lacumo said:
> ...


Lacumo, I have noticed on this forum... a "type-before-you-think" mentality as the Mrs. hinted up in the post above. People just type stuff without thinking. I think some people just like to troll or something, or maybe they don't realize what they are typing? I figured his post was more directed at me then you. How in the world did he conclude that based on what you wrote??? Lol.


----------



## Ravensbull (Apr 12, 2013)

You also mentioned your saving the pelts too. If you look into mink boards as used for putting up mink fur from trapping, I think that the common size board for female mink stretches squirrels about correct size in "cased" fashion. They are actually worth a buck or two on the fur market also. The Fur-Fish-Game magazine has a monthly market report and also adds for simple home tanning products to finish your own project skins. If you fish, the tails are great for tying jigs and spinner trailers like Mepps. Mepps also buys the tails or trades for lures! Not sure of contact info but their website probably has it.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Ravensbull said:


> You also mentioned your saving the pelts too. If you look into mink boards as used for putting up mink fur from trapping, I think that the common size board for female mink stretches squirrels about correct size in "cased" fashion. They are actually worth a buck or two on the fur market also. The Fur-Fish-Game magazine has a monthly market report and also adds for simple home tanning products to finish your own project skins. If you fish, the tails are great for tying jigs and spinner trailers like Mepps. Mepps also buys the tails or trades for lures! Not sure of contact info but their website probably has it.


See above post:

"I was actually thinking about getting a black one done by the taxidermist, do I have to bring him in whole, or just the pelt?"


----------



## Ravensbull (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh yeah, you'll want to bring it whole and probably best with a fresh unfrozen one if possible but not absolutely necessary. Just if you must freeze it for temporary storage, make sure to clean all blood off fur to prevent stains and also make sure that all the fur is laying down nice and natural when packaged up. It will ensure a better finished look of the mount and easier for the taxidermist to work. That's why I said it may be best to bring them a fresh one or maybe call your local shop and get their instruction/preferences and some price quotes.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Ravensbull said:


> Oh yeah, you'll want to bring it whole and probably best with a fresh unfrozen one if possible but not absolutely necessary. Just if you must freeze it for temporary storage, make sure to clean all blood off fur to prevent stains and also make sure that all the fur is laying down nice and natural when packaged up. It will ensure a better finished look of the mount and easier for the taxidermist to work. That's why I said it may be best to bring them a fresh one or maybe call your local shop and get their instruction/preferences and some price quotes.


I'm going to call and find out, but I don't like the idea of taking one and not using the meat.

I was looking at different boards, it seems there are also boards just for squirrels? See link and last page?

http://www.furharvesters.com/pdf/boardzises-dim.pdf


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

rabbitstopper said:


> You should lkeave the squirrels alone for a while , not saying you shouldnt hunt , but you dont wanna kill them all , let them build there population back, since alot of them are in your freezer/belly lol


Nah, I have a friend who likes to eat them too. So I try and get her some.

Trust me, I can't make a dent in the population if I tried. My bag limit is 5 per day and I'm not even getting close to that. Also, there were nine on my tree alone, but the whole neighborhood is covered in them! I can't walk anywhere without seeing them.


----------



## Ravensbull (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey, thanks for that heads-up Bro!Hadn't seen that before... I know they use basswood quite a bit so you can use push pins to tack out the hind legs and tails if you decide to make some!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Ravensbull said:


> Hey, thanks for that heads-up Bro!Hadn't seen that before... I know they use basswood quite a bit so you can use push pins to tack out the hind legs and tails if you decide to make some!


I froze the pelts so far until I have enough to tan... Then I may go ahead with the stretching on the board. I figure why throw them out, make use of them, you know? I think I will use the black pelts to make a cool bag that holds a slingshot.


----------



## Ravensbull (Apr 12, 2013)

They make a pretty tough,thin leather. Maybe an ammo pouch would be cool also. A guy on YouTube used a fur stretched open style to make a forearm string guard for archery too.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Ravensbull said:


> They make a pretty tough,thin leather. Maybe an ammo pouch would be cool also. A guy on YouTube used a fur stretched open style to make a forearm string guard for archery too.


Ammo pouch!!!!! I was going to do something to hold my slingshot but ammo pouch is a way better idea.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

some people just dont know how good the meal is that come from the hunt.


----------



## Ravensbull (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, I was thinking once tanned and supple with one case style skinned, a couple stitches to close up the front leg holes and maybe trim off the head skin then sew the neck shut. The maybe just a draw lace closure after punching a few holes around the tail end like Hrawks slick little ammo pouch design. Nice little furry ball sack!


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

nice shooting!


----------



## Stone (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Moniker. I think you are a very good example to would-be slingshot hunters with excellent accuracy and shot placement, I don't hunt - but I'm not a good enough shot !
You're certainly swamped with the squirrels though. I like them well enough but they can wreak havock if they get into the loft of a house, as a friend of mine knows to his cost ( ££££ ! ) He used to feed squirrels, now he uses a rifle to shoot them !


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> You lucky begger...
> 
> We hunt for ages to find a squirrel round here!


Not as many round me this year, must of heard on the grapevine that I have got a slingshot lol


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> Ravensbull said:
> 
> 
> > They make a pretty tough,thin leather. Maybe an ammo pouch would be cool also. A guy on YouTube used a fur stretched open style to make a forearm string guard for archery too.
> ...


What about thermal undies lol


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

V-alan-tine said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Ravensbull said:
> ...


Squirrel undies??? I think I could make a killing on Etsy if I made those! Haha.


----------



## Ravensbull (Apr 12, 2013)

They would only be fashionable if you use the tail for a thong...


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Elder said:


> Hi Moniker. I think you are a very good example to would-be slingshot hunters with excellent accuracy and shot placement, I don't hunt - but I'm not a good enough shot !
> You're certainly swamped with the squirrels though. I like them well enough but they can wreak havock if they get into the loft of a house, as a friend of mine knows to his cost ( ££££ ! ) He used to feed squirrels, now he uses a rifle to shoot them !


Thanks for the nice comment. I haven't had too much experience with them being in my house. I have had friends though that have and said it's a nightmare to get them out. I like to keep the population at bay in my backyard. I don't mind a few, in fact I kind of like seeing them hop around and happy. It's getting out of control though, and I like eating them soooo... in my freezer they go! Now they just run when I open my door to go outside, I think it's good for them to have a healthy fear of my house. 



Ravensbull said:


> They would only be fashionable if you use the tail for a thong...


Bahahhahaha!!! Could you imagine!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Ravensbull said:


> They would only be fashionable if you use the tail for a thong...


VETO!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Ravensbull said:
> 
> 
> > They would only be fashionable if you use the tail for a thong...
> ...


You would look so hot with a squirrel tail thong, no lie.


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

Ravensbull said:


> They would only be fashionable if you use the tail for a thong...


Stop it you're turning me on :rolling:


----------



## Ravensbull (Apr 12, 2013)

Baaad... too much alcohol~not enough shut eye. Oops


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Great shooting mate, wish i had a tree decorated with squirrels


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

With the way that tree is filled up, make a big pouch and shoot 3 hex at a time and your sure to get a ringer.


----------



## Bullitt (Jan 10, 2013)

Good shootin! Love squirrel hunting of any kind, especially with my bow! Hoping to score with my s.s., soon.

Yes, good eats, also! Right now here in the Midwest if the weather is good, the squirrel Rut is my favorite time to be in the woods!


----------

